# Finding a DTG Printing Co. to Do My Shirts



## regaltwo (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi. I want to get shirts into local retail stores, and I was wondering if you guys could give me a few suggestions for an online DTG (digital) printer company with reasonable prices that I could send shirts to for printing. I'll probaly get the shirts shipped from Blankshirts. Also, I would like them to be reliable, by which I mean if they say they will get quality printed shirts to my customers by a given date, they will. Any advice greatly appreciated! 


P.S. Does anybody know what kind of and how much insurance I might need? I know big companies like Walmart require their suppliers to have 1 million in liability, but surely local shops won't require that much?


----------



## JCnSyn (Jul 26, 2007)

Where are you located? And have you considered Bodek and Rhodes or Broders Bros and cut out the minute man? 

JC


----------



## regaltwo (Apr 28, 2008)

Never heard of them. I'm in North Carolina, near the coast. I was hoping to get some shirts in the beach shops here, and maybe near ECU, the local university (GO PIRATES! YEAH!).


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

What color shirts shirts will you be using?How many prints will you be printing?We are in FL and could print for you if you use light colored shirts since we print with a Brother.Let us know if we can be of any help to you.
Corey


----------



## Jeannina A. (Oct 19, 2007)

Corey,

I think you are the kind of printer I am looking for. I am converting from hand-painted shirts (they have a very water color look) to digital. I had a printer in Mpls who did a great job and I recently moved to Weston, FL. I've had a really challenging time finding a printer here. Do you do digital print to fabric?

Jeannina


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

regaltwo said:


> Never heard of them. I'm in North Carolina, near the coast. I was hoping to get some shirts in the beach shops here, and maybe near ECU, the local university (GO PIRATES! YEAH!).


 
I'm in Asheville, we will be offering darks soon.


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes we print dtg on shirts if you want give me a call and I'd be happy to talk to you about it.We have done several shirts from water color art work and they look great.
Corey
941-475-8008


----------

